# maple burl and fiddleback



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

all wood has sold. Thank you


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm definitely drawn to 3 and 8.. gorgeous pieces!


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

hey dan after three trys im on. Yea those 2 are nice and thick too. what about # 5 dang nice one too.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah, the angel stairs on 3 and 8 are awesome.


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

#3 or # 8 shipped for 80.00 both for 150.00


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

Still have this maple , ready to go. anyone intrested?


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

anyone looking for these pieces?


----------



## danofpaco (Feb 24, 2013)

6, 7 or 9?


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

danofpaco # 6 just sold, but i do have another like it i will send a pic to you soon, # 7 to you is 40.00, # 9 to you is 25.00. let me know if that works for you. Thanks stockmaker


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

Still have a few that need a home. thanks for looking. stockmaker


----------



## Wolflord (Apr 14, 2013)

Which ones left


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi tackett all these are left. thanks for looking. Stockmaker


----------



## FreedomWoodCreations (Apr 16, 2013)

How much for #4 and #5?


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

still got a couple left .any takers?


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

freedom wood, these 2 shipped to you 100.00


----------

